# Yamaha HTR 5590 add preamp or not?



## scottstyles (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm very new to this but have (i think) a fairly ok home system (Yamaha HTR 5590 receiver, Bose 701 fronts and acustomas surround). I was told that a preamp would set my system off just right. The room is 19' x 22' used mainly for home theater with occasional music listening.

What are your thoughts - is this even true?

Scott


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

In all honesty, I don't think that you need a preamp; your AVR (actually _all_ AVRs) has a preamp built into it. If the AVR has preouts, perhaps someone suggested adding an _amplifier_?? You would then be using your Yamaha AVR as a preamp and surround processor with an outboard amp for added power. This is quite common and can improve SQ.


----------



## scottstyles (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks WG,

What kind of amp might you suggest? How would I find out if the receiver has preouts?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I looked in the manual, don't see any pre outs on the rear panel.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

The best way to upgrade your audio system would be to replace the Bose speakers by some other brand. Speakers (and the room) are the primary determinants for the quality of what you hear. Unfortunately, most of the price of Bose speakers goes to support their advertising, not to produce quality speakers.

Many people like speakers made by Polk, Klipsch and Definitive Technology. If at all possible, you should visit local audio/video stores (not Best Buy!) and listen to what's locally available. You'll be surprised at the sound quality differences among them. Take along some familiar music so you'll know what it should sound like.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

scottstyles said:


> Thanks WG,
> 
> What kind of amp might you suggest? How would I find out if the receiver has preouts?




That would depend on your budget and room size. Emotiva makes great amps that are not too hard on the wallet. There are plenty of other brands, too.

However, since it seems that your AVR does not have preouts (there would be five to seven RCA connections on the back marked "preout" for mains, center, surround and-possibly-side speaker; I'm not counting the sub/LFE output) it may not matter.


----------

